# PUMP_HEADER Splitter?



## Horvichrom (4. Februar 2020)

Hi!

Ich habe gerade meine erste AIO Wasserkühlung auf der CPU installiert. Jetzt will ich das gleiche mit meiner GPU machen.

Kann man um zwei Wasserkühlungen auf einen Pump_Header und einen CPU_Fan Header einfach ein Splitter Kabel nehmen wie dieses hier?
Cable Matters 2er-Pack 3 Wege 4 Pin PWM Kabel fuer: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Normale Lüfter sind klar aber funktioniert das eben auch mit Pump und CPU? oder hat das irgendwelche Auswirkungen? Oder ist es das gleiche wie bei "normalen" Lüftern?

Danke!


----------



## El-Fauxio (4. Februar 2020)

Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass in der Anleitung von meiner Alphacool Eiswolf stand, dass man das nicht machen solle, da sonst die Pumpe beschädigt werden könne.
Aus elektrotechnischer Sicht spricht da aber meiner Meinung nach nichts dagegen. 

Schöne Grüße 
El-Fauxio


----------

